# AIM profile checkers



## strdust338 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've heard that as a user of AIM, there's a way to see EVERYONE who checks your profile without him or her having to click on a link. Somehow, a list is just generated without the profile checker knowing. I've googled away and can't figure this out .... does anyone know???


----------

